# Education qualification and experience not same



## Anil Kumar Pathipati (Dec 4, 2020)

Dear Team,

Am planning to apply for CSV in South Africa, I did my Bachelor's Degree in Mechanical Engineering. There after i have 6+ years of work experience as a Business Analyst. Will this be a problem while applying for CSV as my education and work experience are not from a same domain? 

Please advise.

Thank you.

Br,
Anil


----------

